# Hard plumbing a canister filter



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever plumbed there canister filter to the bottom of there tank? I have seen some fluval tank pre drilled and you attach your intake and returns to the bottom? There is a pre drilled take that someone is selling but I am not at all interested in a sump. But the tank is a perfect fit why I am looking for.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've seen tanks where that was done, though IMO, you are exposing yourself to an increased risk of flooding, should a bulkhead, hose, or ball valve fail. It was pretty common plumbing set up for the lifeguard modular filter systems, IIRC.


----------



## Paulochromis6 (Aug 17, 2016)

I have three tanks, all with "hard plumbing" through the bottom of the tanks. It's MUCH easier to hide bulkheads than traditional inlets/returns.
Once the siphon in a traditional setup is established, any failure in tubing, seals,etc will be just as likely to drain the tank as the plumbed version.
You do lose out on oxygenation - a return through the bottom of the tank is unlikely to impact the surface tension in the tank and hence gas exchange.
But the door is opened for an in-line heater which IMO further improves the visual impact of your setup. You can even consider a tee-off for a denitrate filter.


----------

